# R1 bourbon?



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Just saw this at the store. Anybody ever have some?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

If it's what I think you are referring to, it's a new rye (as opposed to bourbon) from Beam. 

That's actually RI 1 (rye 1).


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Chè said:


> If it's what I think you are referring to, it's a new rye (as opposed to bourbon) from Beam.
> 
> That's actually RI 1 (rye 1).


 That's the stuff. At $48 bucks, I don't think I'll jump too soon.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah. 

Unless you absolutely want to have something different on hand - this seems like it might aimed at 'yuppified' interest (?) sorry no better term came to mind.

From what I understand RI(1) is somewhat "introductory" rye, but as you noticed $40+ a bottle puts it on par with something above the "introductory" audience. 

I'll give it a slight nudge - it is a bit different and I'd say it lands above the introductory minimums. I don't think it's twice as good as Rittenhouse, in fact I actually prefer the $18 Rittenhouse Rye BIB 100 proof. Given the price, Wild Turkey's Russell's Reserve Rye is also a better buy IMHO.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to have to look for the Rittenhouse. How does it compare with the Sazarac 18 ?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

parshooter said:


> Thanks. I'm going to have to look for the Rittenhouse. How does it compare with the Sazarac 18 ?


It really doesn't compare with the Sazerac 18 (to be perfectly honest). That's a different breed of rye. The truth is the Saz is somewhere around 21 years of age and appears to be derived from the same over production that various older rye brands consist of - which all indications are that production ceased as of 1985.

JMHO but RI(1)'s bottle, I think is sort of designed to trick you into thinking it must be from that well aged ultra premium segment.

Rittenhouse is Heaven Hill's (roughly 6+ year old) rye. It's softer in rye attack - somewhat like Van Winkle's Family Reserve Rye 13 - many people described that as being the most bourbonish rye available... I think Rittenhouse is similarly sweet & less spicy or sharp when compared to other typical rye.

If you require sharper, spicier rye, Rittenhouse might not be the one. Be sure you get the 100 proof. The 80pf is even less influential in a cocktail and pretty much a waste of time. The 100 works well in cocktails but also is sip-able imho.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm...........that Sazerac is good.


----------

